# Foam Plugs? Sponges? Glue Guns? ...WTF???



## LLCoolJew (Sep 6, 2011)

Greetings, Earthlings!

So, my Cilnia, Ant Jemima, is due later this week, and I'm hoping you can help me understand a few things.

My last mantid, Floyd (may he rest in peace), lived on my porch in a potted plant, and never once strayed. So, creating a habitat was not neccesary. 

For Ant Jemima, I ordered a "Net Cube," but I'm really not certain how that is going to work out, and I'm beginning to plan for an alternative solution. 

I've really enjoyed reading through some of your posts on enclosures and such, and really loved the ones I've seen made out of clear lucite pails and acyrilic cubes, then tastefully decorated with silk flowers, etc. I would like to possibly fashion something similar for my mantis, that can sit on my desk, which is near a window and gets plenty of sun. 

My confusion, however, is as follows: I don't understand, exactly, what foam plugs are used for, sponges (moisture?), glue guns, and other random items that I've read about in the forums. Yeah, I know. I'm a rookie!

Might someone be kind enough to explain to me how I can take something like a clear, acrylic cube or bucket, and make it into a stylish, pimped out crib for my girl?

To what extent do I need to integrate screens for ventilation? I want to make sure she has plenty of air! But do I also need to put a light on her, as well, to keep her warm?

Hope you don't mind the questions. There are many, so please address only those you would like, and leave the rest   

Muchas Gracias!!

LL


----------



## Ruaumoko (Sep 6, 2011)

I might be wrong but im pretty sure your old Mantis was a girl,Its pretty rare to have a Male Mantis stay on one plant and never fly  

Foam plugs are sometimes used in the die of containers to plug feeding holes, increase humidity

Glue guns are often used to stick stuff in the Mantis enclosure, great care is taken to ensure that no glue is on show afterwards as some glue remains 'tacky' even after its dry.

Screens are essential, not only for ventilation for to allow the mantis a good surface to climb on.

In all honesty a net cage is perfect for a lot of types of Mantis and are often the prefered method of keeping Mantis for many keepers


----------



## LLCoolJew (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, Ruaumoko! Very helpful!

Yeah, chances are that Floyd was, indeed, a female. I know that now after learning the gender specific behaviours. (BTW, I spelled behaviours with a "u" on your behalf.)

Thanks, again.

LL


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 6, 2011)

Just make sure whatever it is is well ventilated and not getting _too _much sun. With more exposure to sunlight you will also probably have to add moisture more often to keep the humidity up.


----------



## lunarstorm (Sep 6, 2011)

I've never raised a Cilnia humeralis but here are my thoughts in regards to your questions:

* If you're using a net cube, airflow won't be a problem. The issues with net cubes are typically humidity and heat. Occasional misting will take care of the humidity and indoor room temps should be fine for your adult, assuming your home temps don't drop to a level that endangers the mantis. I plan to place a heat lamp over my net cubes during the cooler months (if you have more than one mantis habitat, another great advantage of net cubes is that the heat lamp will warm up multiple enclosures.)  

* Foam plugs are often used to create feeding holes for small, young mantids. Won't be an issue for your adult.

* Glue guns are great to decorate enclosures and are pretty cheap. I just recently bought a small one at a craft store for about $15 (including the glue sticks).


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 6, 2011)

I think Ruaumoko summed it up very nicely, but if you are planning on using a net cage then you can simply safety pin sticks, vines, silk flower's etc in place so they are good and stable and not bother with the hot glue, plus it makes it easy to disassemble and clean everything when needed.

And if you notice your mantis not eating for a few day's don't worry it usually means he/she is about to molt (if not adult yet) and should be misted well in the evening to raise the humidity(they molt at night 9 out of 10 times) to make shedding the skin much easier and problem free.

If you should have any questions feel free to ask away, and the search feature here is also very handy.


----------



## LLCoolJew (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, the thing of it is, friends, is that while practical... the net cube is not especially stylish. 

Instead, I think that I would prefer to fashion a habitat that best represents Jemima's modern lifestyle. She is both urban and trendy.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm feeling modern and modular with a few splashes of color.


----------



## RevWillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Precarious mentioned these in his great Housing thread:

http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?SearchID=5&amp;DatabaseID=2&amp;EntryID=100

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Naturalistic-Terrarium/dp/B000QFR638/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1315344514&amp;sr=8-1

I found the 12x12x12 version at my local PetSmart and have set it up for Indian Flower Mantis egg laying with a chunk of natural cork, silk leaves and vines, coco-peat substrate, and natural sticks from my oak trees.

Stylish, modern - just what you want.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 6, 2011)

RevWillie said:


> Precarious mentioned these in his great Housing thread:
> 
> http://www.zoomed.co...D=2&amp;EntryID=100
> 
> ...


Small world, I just gave LL the info to get these at Joshsfrogs.com not more than a hour before you posted this. You can't beat Joshs prices on them, plus free shipping on $50.00 order or more, so go check it out!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 6, 2011)

Net cubes are nice, but a lot of mantis have trouble getting their raptor claws out of the netting, I prefer a closed container and only use net cubes for mating, for the room to roam while doing so.


----------



## sporeworld (Sep 7, 2011)

I think everyone covered most of it already, but, yeah - I share your sensibilities.

To dress up an acrylic box or pail, you'll want to cut (razor or Dremel or other tool) a hole and plug it up with something. Most of us use sponges (mantisplace.com sells them), or peices of foam, or wads of cloth (lots of options). This will allow you to toss in food without the risk of your mantis making a run for it.

You'll need decent ventilation - how much is debatable. Maybe 1/6th of the total surface area for a ballpark(?).

Light and heat are probably less of an issue for you in 'Frisco. Depending on the species, room temp might be fine. If not, you can put it by a lamp, on a TV, on your PC. Wherever you get a little extra heat.

If you start getting WAY serious, you'll get a thermometer / hydrometer. But that's later.

A good pair of LONG forceps (tweezers) will be another blessing. Plus a spray bottle for misting and mischief... I confess to spraying them sometimes when I'm bored. Keeps things interesting... 

Post your pics!


----------



## GreenOasis (Sep 7, 2011)

I also sell the "ready-made" habitats. Did you not see those?

Welcome to the forum, btw! Glad you made it here...lots of great stuff &amp; great folks on here!

-Carey Kurtz-

www.mantispets.com


----------



## sporeworld (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah - just click on the www.mantispets.com link (there's even one below Carey's name).


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2011)

Sometimes on here you will see stuff that you really don't even need to worry about. The basic techniques work best and are proven. For me foam plugs are used to plug feeding holes in 32 oz insect cups. Glue guns are used to apply hot glue that is used to affix cage decor and other things. The best thing for humidity is plain ole paper towel.


----------



## LLCoolJew (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you SO much everyone for all of your suggestions. I'm thinking I might go with a glass terraium for now, and do my best to pimp it out appropriately.

Nevertheless, I can't help but share the following super geeky idea I had. Just for fun, I might take a large, clear plastic chinese takeout food container (often used as gift box), cut venillations areas in plastic and cover with screen. Then, I'd fill about 1/4 way with crinked paper, and stick two chopsticks through a hole in the top of the container, for my mantis to crawl on.

I told you I was geek. Forgive me.


----------



## sporeworld (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice!

Themed and everything!


----------



## Ruaumoko (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmmm...

On the back of the enclosure(outside) you could always paint some funky Chinese symbols in reverse so when you look at it from the front it adds to the overall theme


----------



## Psychobunny (Sep 21, 2011)

One little note about the 12'' net cubes.

They are good only for larger sub-adults and adults.

You do not want to put a L2 nymph in one because it's simply too big for him/her

to find their food.

Plus, all that space is just unnecessisary!

I "graduate" my nymphs from the 32oz containers (the ones they sell with the mest sreen

and foam plug on the lid). As they grow, I transfer them to larger containers with "the cube"

being their last and final home.


----------

